# my dog died - my heart is broken



## claire2000 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi,
Hope you don't mind me posting here.

Need to talk to someone.

As the subject says my beloved dog Tessy joined the angels on Thursday.
We rescued her when she was five and we have had her for another five.

Over the years she has had 4 mass cell tumours and a mammary tumour but always picked herself up and got back to normal.

Since November she had problems with her stools and weight loss, which they treated with steroids as they thought this was something and nothing and she got better.
About a week after stopping her pills she developed a cough which the vet said was kennel cough due to so many visits to the vets but her breathing changed.
Thursday evening we went to get her checked over and they put her to sleep for an xray which they found a chest full of cancer.
We had little choice but to end the pain for her, so my baby Bella went to sleep.
We do have another dog but i am struggling with him and he seems lost.

I cannot stop crying and retching, can't eat or sleep - i just don't know what to do with myself
My DP is utterly devastated too i have never in 9 years seen him cry but he cannot stop either.

I am really sorry to go on but we loved her so much and we really hope she new how much we really loved her and we feel awful for agreeing to end but it would of been selfish of us to try to keep her going.

She was an amazing friend and we was so lucky to have shared a good life with her.
She was so loving, happy and beautiful i feel empty.

Will i ever get over this?

Thanks
Claire


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

So sorry Claire  

I think it is one of the hardest decisions that we have to make to let our furbabies go, it was for me, i had to have my little TJ put to sleep just over a year ago, it still hurts when i think of him, but it does get easier, it will for you in time, just try and remember that you did the right thing for Tessy  

Take care hun

Myra xx


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi Claire

Get over it no!!!!! deal and live with it yes.

We lost our rescue dog of ten years last sept, the pain is still here but the rawness isn't.

Best wishes

Sarah


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Just  wanted to send a  , it is awful losing a furbaby, I cry just thinking about losing mine. Give yourself time to grieve, just because it's an animal person and not a human person doesn't mean you should feel like you have to pull yourself together and 'get on with it' . Really big hgs to you.

Wendy
xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Claire I am so sorry to here your have lost your furbaby

it's heartbreaking. I lost my my first dig six years ago and I still miss him. We nearly lost my current furbaby last year and just the thought of it made me cry

you have lost a member if your family and it's hard so take your time and grieve   xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your furbaby. Just remember that you were acting out of kindness by ending her pain. 
Time is a great healer.
Take care of yourself, bug hugs for you and your dh       

Kay


----------



## Gibby (Jun 13, 2004)

Claire

How sad that you have lost your beloved girl. It's so hard as they really are part of the family.

I lost my fur baby just over 6 years ago and she was 15, I loved her so  much and still do. When she passed I got a small tattoo of a paw print done on my foot so now I believe that she will walk with me allways. I still miss her but now I can look at pictures and smile cause she made my life complete before I had my little boy. 

Tessy will now be in Rainbow Bridge with all the other animals that have passed and she will also be pain free and running around to her hearts content.

You have given her the best 5 years and you did the right thing in letting her go, don't beat yourself up.

Hugs to you and your family
Gibby


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Claire,

So sorry to hear your news   .

Rest in peace Tessy  

xx


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh Claire,      it's so sad, we love out furbabies so much and it must hurt you so badly to have had to let her go.  As the other ladies have said you have done the right thing to end her suffering.  Take one day at a time and try to hang on to the good memories you share.

E xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Claire

I am so so sorry. It is so hard - I was also inconsolable when I had to have my last dog put to sleep   

All my love


----------



## claire2000 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi,
Just want to say a big thank you for all your kind messages.

It's been a very tough weekend and i will be glad to go to work to take my mind off it all.

I know it will get better soon 

Thanks again 

Claire


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

I am so sorry Claire.  I can't imagine my life without my furbaby and can well imagine the grief you are feeling.  My heart goes out to you and your DP.
Sending you lots of love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry Claire    

Gibby I think the little paw print tattoo is a lovely idea


----------

